# wierd creaking noise



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

my 200SX has this wierd creaking noise coming from the front driver side area. its been happening before i lowered it too. i assum the bushings are bad. it comes up when i go over bumps and go really slow while turning the wheel.


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*weird creaking noise*

hey, i've noticed the same thing with my 99 sentra gxe...it seems to happen more often when i get into my car the first thing in the morning.

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*weird creaking noise*

i had the same thing happen too the first time i lowered my 200, then upon further investigation, found that my jounce bumpers were hardened and creak against the strut and strut rod, and after some time, it went away after it cut itself in half, due to hard cornering and road bumps, this just showed me that this is "normal" wear after some time, hope this proves helpful to anyone.....


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i have the same problem and my car isnt even lowered.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

*Creaking Noises*

This happened before I lowered my SE-R. Since my boys and I did the lowering job the RIGHT way (i.e. all new rubber components from Momma Nissan), the creaking noise has gone away. For the first time since I have owned it (almost a year) the suspension is perfectly quiet and the car is truly a joy to drive.

So, if I had to place a bet, either the top strut isolator is wearing out, the bound rubber has hardened (as aforementioned), or the little plastic/metal thrust bearing has deteriorated (as with mine - it fell apart in my hand afterward).

Good luck with it...


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

I had the same squeak as well but on my passenger side. But it was only around for a month and now it is completely gone. Everytime I rolled over a bump it squeaked with it. I thoroughly enjoy my ride now and don't seem to have any suspension problems. Haven't gotten around to getting to gettting my strut and tower bars, hopefully really soon though.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

what part is the jounce bumpers? i might check that out. i might get the ES bushings set, maybe that will take it away.


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you guys sure your springs are seated correctly.. Even if you look at them and they look ok you have to see where the end of the spring is to the notch on the strut plate. also sometime people forget to put that rubber linning back on the strut perch.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i dont have the bottom rubber supports on the strut assembly, but i know thats not my problem since i had the same noise when my car wasnt lowered and my stock springs had heater hose as a support (dont ask, it was my brothers car before).


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Heater Hose*

Actually, that's not all that jacked up of a fix. The rear springs on my car only have a thin piece of factory rubber around the last coil, and they were untouched from the factory. That's about the only rubber piece that I didn't replace when I changed my struts/shocks.

So, heater hose should do just fine to keep the struts/shocks from ratting in their seats - that's all the stock rubber does anyway.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

watch ouy guys i had the same problem for 4 mounths, turns out it was my ball joints!! i never thought that ball joints made creeking noises untill one decided to break in the busiest intersection in town! after i got my car towed (because there is no pushing it) and replaced them, which is easy but no fun at all, the creeking noise was gone!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

*Ball Joints*

Yeah, could well be the ball joints. I avoided the whole ball joint problem by replacing the entire front control arm assemblies. I had to do this because my power steering return line decided to leak all over the rear bushing on the passenger side control arm.  Needless to say, power steering fluid & rubber bushings do not mix well.

I was completely amazed at how loose the ball joints were in comparison to the ones on the new units. I'm glad I deceided to replace the control arms, since the ball joints are integral to them.
Guess I killed 2 birds with 1 stone, for once in my life


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

so yeah my car is making that creaking noise. should i get it checked out? anyone in sac willing to check my car for me?  come on you guys are nice like that right???


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

Sure, if I were in SAC I would be glad to give you the hook-up.

However, I'm almost as far from SAC as I possibly can be & still be in the USA.


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

if it creaks when you turn the wheel, it could just be that you are running low on power steering fluid. It was doing that to me, particularly when in the morning, and i thought it was just because it was cold, but then i started losing power steering and eventually lost it altogether, so i refilled it and it still creeks when its cold, but once it warms up it goes away


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Smahatma said:


> *if it creaks when you turn the wheel, it could just be that you are running low on power steering fluid. *


I have a creak coming from my front passenger side wheel (I think) when I turn it...I never thought about checking the PS fluid, but would that only affect one wheel?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

I have that problem but it seems to only happen when my car is COLD and I am going over a bump it goes away as soon as my car gets to temp


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

ball joints?? where are the ball joings on a 1991 se-r, i thought it was my axels and replaced both of them, where is the ball join? anyone have a diagram?


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> *ball joints?? where are the ball joings on a 1991 se-r, i thought it was my axels and replaced both of them, where is the ball join? anyone have a diagram? *


there on the bottom of the wheel- hub or watever its called. the srut connects to the top, the ball joint is on the bottom. if you take out your axel right under it is a castle nut and coter key that bolt is your ball-joint.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Sorry to sound stupid but here goes. Can you replace only the ball joints? I read how the ball joints are integral to the control arms, but then they connect via a castle nut, so shouldn't they come apart?Also by control arm do you mean tie rod? Thanks


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

heres what i did. go to an auto parts store they can get the replacment ball joints with out the control arm. took controll arm out. remove snap ring. take big hammer beat the hell out of old ball joint untill it comes out (it will take awile). take new ball joint, and big hammer. beat the new one in. put on new snap ring. walla! your done, and have some nice bloody knuckles!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

jer28 said:


> *Also by control arm do you mean tie rod? Thanks *


no, the control arm is the y shaped thing that connects the bottom of the wheel hub (or whatever its called) to the car. the ball joint is pressed into that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

The same thing happened to me before i lowered my car,while lowering the car i discovered that the CV joint was broken and i replaced the whole axel.


----------

